# Brixton Farmers' Market; 2012 favourite stall award



## Londonfarmers (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you if you voted for your favourite stall at Brixton Farmers' Market.
The winner is....
Manor Farm veg from Lincolnshire.
Runner up..Akiki organics
Boarstall were also a favourite and many other stalls won votes.
The market will be back this Sunday 10-2 Brixton Station Road


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2012)

Which is the stall that sells loads of English apples? I like them!


----------

